# She's Ready !!!



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well...the original idea was to wait another couple of weeks as my 33rd birthday is coming up and I thought it would be rather cool to collect my new 33 as a birthday present to myself. However I can't wait any longer and have just got some text's from Ozz @ HJA...the beast is ready   










For those that dont recognise the car (shame on you), here she is earlier in her life:






She is in need of some TLC and I figured I was just the man for the job. I'm already in contact with Shibuki-san at Top Secret and with their blessing and help am going to restore the car back to it's original condition where possible. Few bit sorted out already before collection and a couple of new parts sat in my spare room ready to be fitted. It's going to take a little while to get it exactly how I want it but am in no immediate rush and want to get used to the car and enjoy it for a little while.

Tomorrow is going to be a LONG day...feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.

Thanks to the chaps at TR Racing & HJA for all your help getting me my dream GT-R, I'm now officially skint but I don't care!

Finally, to the big man upstairs, if there's any justice, pleeeeeeeeeeease hold off on the rain until Monday so I can have a play this weekend.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow i havent seen that video in a while! Bud you have a lovley car, theres not many people that can say that their car has driven through tokyo at such crazy speeds!

Monday is going to seem like an age away!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hmmmmm i think a nice set of wheels i have would just finish that car off a treat


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*WOW!!*

A beast and a legend, well done Giles, you must be well chuffed mate.

Charlie.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Giles:clap:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

davew said:


> hmmmmm i think a nice set of wheels i have would just finish that car off a treat


a nice set of advan model fives eh dave, got them on my r33


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool!

think we guessed that with your little pic over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

First things first...

The carbon fibre rear spoiler blades were looking very shabby and were bugging me everytime I saw them.











After a chat with Simon on here (thanks for the advice mate) and a couple of phone calls to Harry/OZ, they now look like this


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Loving the weave pattern on that (is that a bit geeky)! Did you re-lacquer the blade?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm very nice  first gold skyline i;ve seen good work


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes mate. I was fearing the worst, thought I was going to have to get TS to make me some new ones (it's a pair of split blades) which would have been a bit of a mission but they seem to have come up great, not seen them in the flesh yet.

Next came the rear screen, not very clear but the best pic I have of it. There were lots of stress cracks in the plastic and from the drivers seat looking back you couldn't even see out of it. The stickers were also faded and peeling.











I was going to replace with a glass screen but decided to stick with lexan and a new screen was ordered from Plastics4Performance and after a bit of a delay, turned up on Tuesday and was fitted tonight.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done my man. See I can keep secrets :chuckle:

looks great mate and expect a ride when you have got it all ready.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Top purchase, congratulations :bowdown1:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> First things first...
> 
> The carbon fibre rear spoiler blades were looking very shabby and were bugging me everytime I saw them.
> 
> ...


that has come up a treat - see told you it would be fine 

that internal bit will polish up just fine as well I think


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo rear split carbon blades 

Very nice


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Madden said:


> Well done my man. See I can keep secrets :chuckle:
> 
> looks great mate and expect a ride when you have got it all ready.


Defo Jamie :thumbsup:

And thanks to you...I now have a good condition ashtray to fill one of the holes in the dash and something to mount the HKS Grid Dancer on which is currently dangling/flapping about.










Am still trying to work out what the two missing controllers are ? But I've decided to move the Blitz Boost Controller and a older style Blitz Turbo Timer (which matches) that I've just bagged on Ebay Japan into the spaces instead.

I'm going to try and clean up the central Carbon Panel but if not it will be replaced with a new one as close to the original as possible.

Need to sniff out a MINT condition dashboard...oh boy...I'm falling down that slippery slope again


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW what a purchase! Congrats Giles!

Watched your car on film many times!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow!! :clap: Would never guessed that this was what you bought Giles, a true legend and I'm sure you are the right man to give it the TLC it deserves! :thumbsup:

Always loved your R32 but must say this beast is a little bit more uniqe, congrats on buying a bit of GTR History!


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

looks nice!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Well done that man!

Glad to see the legend is going to a home where it will be looked after.

I have a couple of old Japanese books with a page about it - might have a picture of the dash and what went in those holes. Will have a look over the weekend.

From the shape - it looks like HKS ETC and EDA boxes.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> Well done that man!
> 
> Glad to see the legend is going to a home where it will be looked after.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that would be great if you could :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

JonR32GTR said:


> Wow!! :clap: Would never guessed that this was what you bought Giles, a true legend and I'm sure you are the right man to give it the TLC it deserves! :thumbsup:
> 
> Always loved your R32 but must say this beast is a little bit more uniqe, congrats on buying a bit of GTR History!


I told you it'd be a car you would know dude 

I do still miss my 32...makes me sad to see pics of it at the moment, just hope she goes to a good home. Unfortunatly there was no way I would've been able to afford them both and it was an oppertunity I just couldn't pass up on.

Thanks for the positive comments people...I'm very proud of her :smokin:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Nice one Giles...... Didn't get a chance to chat on Sunday so my apologies there mate.... Look forward to seeing ya soon :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

congrats on buying a legend


hope you don't mind i post these up ?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

theres going to be no sleep tonight!!!!!
what a car!! i love it!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Alex Creasey said:


> Nice one Giles...... Didn't get a chance to chat on Sunday so my apologies there mate.... Look forward to seeing ya soon :smokin:


No problems Alex, sorry I wasn't about to help with the S&S but I was busy trying to help (or get in the way) Shane most of the day.

Get your butt round our house with your rotary :thumbsup:



> congrats on buying a legend
> 
> hope you don't mind i post these up ?


I don't mind at all Ben...if it wasn't for you and Tim, the car wouldn't be on these shores :thumbsup:

I do like it with the bonnet painted I have to say.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> I do still miss my 32...makes me sad to see pics of it at the moment, just hope she goes to a good home. Unfortunatly there was no way I would've been able to afford them both and it was an oppertunity I just couldn't pass up on.
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments people...I'm very proud of her :smokin:


A "gentle" drive in the ledgend will make the 32 nothing more than a pleasant memory. As we said certain things just have to be done :clap:

Think I may return your sleeping bag one evening next week . I knew there was a reason I borrowed it :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I still can't remember the 'idiot' who told me you were getting a 35, but a far better purchase in my eyes dude than any new GTR anyday.

Loved the sound of the fly pass in the tunnel on YOU TUBE! I remember reading that article years ago which just made me want a Skyline even more, & now it won't be too far from where I live :chuckle:

Top buy my man :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Did i hear you mention dashboard LOL! TheGTRShop.com


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I think none of us were never tired of watching that video on youtube again and again and again... Stunning car mate, won the lottery there


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, legendary car


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done Giles Baby (you nutter !)

Looking forward to seeing you in a tunnel somewhere soon :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....we need to go back to Le Mans and find that huge tunnel again Robbie


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nah, Mont Blanc, matey.

Further to go, but over 7 miles. Should only take about 2 mins at 200 mph.

lol


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, what a piece of kit.

Its cars like this that have made the GT-R the icon it is. 

Congratulations, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Sweet.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

guess you had bought it too but congrats all the same as already said its a legend!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Well done bud that car is a legend and is a true part of the gtr icon.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats on the purchase,can i ask,is this going to be used daily or weekend car?
you going to be putting in the back seats and carpet back in etc etc?

going to keep on using it on tracks,or drag only etc? sorry for all the questions,i was thinking of getting this when Tim dropped the price of it at first,just never had enough money then


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

It's definatly not a daily driver Emil, for various reasons.

I will be using it as an occasional road toy but mainly for club track/drag days.

There's no carpet, sound deadening, interior panels, rear seats etc and I wont be changing that. Sure I want to tidy/clean it up and will replace anything that is neccesary with like for like replacements (like roll cage foam, seat covers, harnessess, repainting footwells) but in my opinion you cant really go changing the spec of the car too much from what it is...I told myself I had to accept it as it was when I thought about buying it, it's got too much history.

It's a obviously high maintenance car so am expecting some _nice_ bills along the way and for it to spend a lot of time at the tuners. 

As my missus has said to me, "it was bought with the heart not with the head", LOL

But...when you get a nice clear bit of road and get to put your foot down, it all makes sense, it's like being strapped to a missle 

Believe you might be coming to the Bruntingthorpe day? Provided I don't get kicked off for noise regs then I'll take you out for a lap as I'm hoping that'll be it's first proper outing.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw that this morning...very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

AWESOME MATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well done on picking this car up :clap:I saw it a few years ago and the rear arches were looking blisterd and a bit rusty then ,have they been done or is that something that needs doing ,also will you any trouble getting a paint match up :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Believe you might be coming to the Bruntingthorpe day? Provided I don't get kicked off for noise regs then I'll take you out for a lap as I'm hoping that'll be it's first proper outing.


O YES PLEASE!!!!
You'll know it's me as i'll be the person running over to the car 
Think you need a thread on the project section now


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

stealth said:


> Well done on picking this car up :clap:I saw it a few years ago and the rear arches were looking blisterd and a bit rusty then ,have they been done or is that something that needs doing ,also will you any trouble getting a paint match up :thumbsup:


Can't say I've noticed any blisters/rust when giving it a once over with Alex Creasey.

Paint is not a problem, it's had some front end stuff done as part of the prep. Rear bumper has a few marks so that will be done later in the year.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Giles:clap:

Good to see such a famous car going to a true enthusiast:thumbsup:

Look forward to a write up in Skylines

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks to Oz for texting me these pics this evening 

Not long now !


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

The business, plain and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

So excited for you, truely legendary car goes to a good home!

bob


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

Great to see this car being returned to its former glory.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Will it also be getting the origional bronze TE37's and the big Brembos that it used to have?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase:smokin:
That car is a legend and it is great to see that she has gone to a true enthusiast:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations Giles - looks amazing


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Jags said:


> Will it also be getting the origional bronze TE37's and the big Brembos that it used to have?


I'll be getting another set of wheels for road use, still looking at some options but yeah TE37's have always been one of my favs and would stay true to the original spec.

It's currently got R34 brembos on the front and R33 brembos on the rear. While they seem just about up to the job on the road and am sure would be fine on the strip, I'm not convinced they'd stand up to track useage and on a car that goes this quick I'd like it to stop well (like the 32 used to).

Right, I need to TRY and get some sleep...big day tomorrow


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase G!

Have fun with it 

Sorry i didnt see this sooner, been so busy!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent purchase,a legend indeed,I'm sure you'll fall in love every time you turn the ignition to start.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hahaha can't believe that thing is on stock brakes . Even on my r32 the r33 brembos where dead after 2 hard laps on track with 600 bhp 

Get some more pics up man. Enjoy today you lucky git


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats Giles, excellent purchase.

Part of the gap in the dash was the HKS torque split controller, can't remember it's exact name. It's still sat in my office in the UK if you want to replace it.
I took it out and fitted the grid controller which is a far better option for burnouts. I never did get round to mount it properly though.

The other part of the hole just had a tatty scrap of c/f stuck over it.
I always intended to replace the full piece of c/f.

The rear arches have never been blistered or rusty, must have been a different car.

I've also got a set of bronze 18" TE37's in the UK.
2 of them are kerbed. Not deep but most of the way round the wheel, not sure how they would refurb without painting.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great car Giles.

Do you fancy TOTB?

Mick.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Great car, dont get too wrapped up in getting it immaculate - enjoy it mate for what it was built for


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

great car Gilles, congrats.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I've just been out and about and seen the queue going back over the bridge....I'm guessing you are sat in that now!

Awesome car, you in tomorrow?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome car, still have fond memories trying not to burn my calves on the exhaust whilst sitting in the boot with Tim trying to stop it wheel spinning on the dyno 

I thought tweenie bought this a few months back


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> Awesome car, still have fond memories trying not to burn my calves on the exhaust whilst sitting in the boot with Tim trying to stop it wheel spinning on the dyno




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










ye Chris you don't look very confortable, but all in a good cause eh


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Bit of a funny day for me....

I bought the car on a bit of a whim with every intention of doing the car justice, in all honesty i just dont have the time to get the car doing what it should be doing.
By that i dont mean hitting the drag strip, i mean getting out to shows and meets to keep the legend alive.
Had me n giles not have had the conversation we did a while back the car would be going into storage and more attention paid to it once my 32 is finished.

It was a tough decision, but it is by far in the right hands now.

Even the last few words giles said before it left made it clear it was going to a good home.

Enjoy!

Rob


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

A legendary R33 with a future that they all should have - being driven, showed and appreciated.

Superb new toy, Giles.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Went out for a quick spin down the motorway in it when we got back from Rob's today (and I do mean a very QUICK spin). The only term that I think is suitable for it is "f'ing ridiculous". It's just not right... 

And yes, it has ruined my car for me now - felt like I was running off boost wheen in fact I was on high boost but I did at least appreciate the creature comforts of it... like air-con that actually keeps you cool, an exhaust note that doesn't make your head hurt (or force you to shout to talk to the other person) and a transmission tunnel that doesn't sear the skin off your leg.  Practical it's not!

So in summary... it's bloody ridiculous in every way but it's put the biggest grin on G's face, so I think he's happy. Can't say the same for our neighbours though.


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Congratulations, I'm very jealous!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! What a day 

typical sods law...get out of Harlow onto the M11 and right into 20odd miles of grid lock traffic all the way to the dartford crossing, bugger. The air con feels like a mouse blowing at you and the transmissin tunnel is like sitting next to a fire but I don't care, once over the bridge the traffic started flowing again and got to open it up a bit.

If you've ever seen the apex twin music video "come to daddy" when the creature starts screaming at the old lady...that's what this car feels like...Total assult on your senses...I love it 

She's been branded with her GTROC logos now and is tucked up for the night.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

good to see it's having a new lease of life, every GTR deserves it, none more so then the rII.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Good to see you today giles and fair play for not stalling it  

Wow what a car ! !


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> If you've ever seen the apex twin music video "come to daddy" when the creature starts screaming at the old lady...that's what this car feels like...Total assult on your senses...I love it


Bizarre! I worked on that video! The creature was a 70 odd year old bloke who's a mate of the director!

I'll keep a weekend day booked in the next couple of weeks to come over for a gander..... Glad your both enjoying it :smokin:


----------



## two_evil (Apr 10, 2009)

Engine bay pics and specs please


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

two_evil said:


> Engine bay pics and specs please


lol The cars a legend, a quick search for even an amature net user will have you browsing lots of pictures - a good place to start is Welcome to the official TOP SECRET Homepage

Well done Giles :thumbsup:


----------



## two_evil (Apr 10, 2009)

i did look there but it hasn't any real good photos of the bay and turbo setup. c'mon dude quick couple of snaps


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase Giles:thumbsup: had to be something special to replace your 32


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Went for a drive about this afternoon, to try and get a bit more used to the car. The clutch is slowly become easier to manage...not stalled it yet but had a few bunny hops, much to Suzy's amusement.

She certainly attracts a lot of attention, some people seem to love it and some hate it. Apologies to the quiet little villages around brands that I disrupted with the BRRRRRRRRR of the exhaust as we trundled through, I tried my best to be quiet but with a straight through system that could double as the dartford tunnel, it's a bit hard. LOL...Why do old people have such a deep and hateful glare that cuts straight through you, where do they learn it ?  

Stopped in a lay-by to grab a coupe of quick pics for the thread, will do some proper ones soon once I've given her a clean.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

There's not many cars that can have a 'shopping list' and get away with it. This is one of them though

So, when am I coming over then


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't say I'm a fan of shopping lists myself but it would be sacrilege to remove it!

I've probably got to pop over to TR one evening during the week so providing it's not too late, I'll stop in on my way back dude.

I still need to get used to the thing...it's a bit of a nutter!

P.s. I did get a message to call you yesterday from Suzy, your mobile still knackered as I couldn't get through ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i LOVE this car! that second picture there is quality!
you can kinda tell i like the car,lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Not wrong there dude. That's got to be one of my favourite Skylines EVER. I've even still got the origional Max Power magazine from when it was featured along side the Supra back in 1998. What I'd give to go for a WOT ride in that!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> The air con feels like a mouse blowing at you


Is it still running Air Con?

I found one of the books with it in - earlier spec, still on the Greddy 25g's and running 17" TE37's. The dash inside had a bunch more gauges - those 1/4 din cutouts weren't there. Will try and scan it at work this week. PM me an email adddress.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> Is it still running Air Con?
> 
> I found one of the books with it in - earlier spec, still on the Greddy 25g's and running 17" TE37's. The dash inside had a bunch more gauges - those 1/4 din cutouts weren't there. Will try and scan it at work this week. PM me an email adddress.


AC controller is mounted into a panel on the passenger side of the dash. However with rollcage going through the two vents at the edges of the dash and the controller sat covering one of the middle ones, you're left with a single vent of air...dont even think of pumping it down onto your legs either. I think it needs re-gassing also as it's hotter the hell in there, LOL.

Thanks very much for this...PM sent mate :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Second picture is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of shopping lists myself but it would be sacrilege to remove it!


I totally agree, you need to try and replace the sunstrip with a Top Secret one and try and get a midnight club sticker for the windscreen.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Madden said:


> Hahaha can't believe that thing is on stock brakes . Even on my r32 the r33 brembos where dead after 2 hard laps on track with 600 bhp
> 
> Get some more pics up man. Enjoy today you lucky git



I did question the thoughts on braking when i spoke to ozz and rob at shakespeare with it! LOL


Saw it many times sitting between the many amazing cars at TR Racing, looked a bit sad i have to admit not being out driven like all legends should be, glad it has gone to a good home mate! It sucks that Rob couldnt keep it but lets be honest having 1 mental skyline is enough for most people! 

Dont make Ozz's mistake and drag it in RWD though matey! it doesnt go too well! 

Thumbs up from me and im sure ill see you around and about it in soon!

oh yeah one more thing . . . . GIT!!!   :chairshot


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Cant believe ive only just noticed this thread. Bloody brilliant Giles. That is one of a kind. love it love it love it.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Bit of a funny day for me....
> 
> I bought the car on a bit of a whim


just beating me! 
enjoy the car Snowfiend, lucky sod!


----------



## Taner (Apr 20, 2003)

I drove this car way back when, When it was at Ben Linneys

Its an Animal to say the least.

Congrats


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Uzibat said:


> And yes, it has ruined my car for me now - felt like I was running off boost wheen in fact I was on high boost but I did at least appreciate the creature comforts of it... like air-con that actually keeps you cool, an exhaust note that doesn't make your head hurt (or force you to shout to talk to the other person) and a transmission tunnel that doesn't sear the skin off your leg.  Practical it's not!


haha, he's completely stolen your thunder hasn't he lol! Bless.

Awesome purchase, only heard about it today.. congrats!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> AC controller is mounted into a panel on the passenger side of the dash. However with rollcage going through the two vents at the edges of the dash and the controller sat covering one of the middle ones, you're left with a single vent of air...dont even think of pumping it down onto your legs either. I think it needs re-gassing also as it's hotter the hell in there, LOL.
> 
> Thanks very much for this...PM sent mate :thumbsup:


Those are just heater controls, it doesn't have A/C.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Arhhhh bugger....that explains why I was cooking, LOL.

Thanks Tim. Will drop you a PM about your earlier post


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

We just got a V11 letter though this morning from DVLA ! that car is actually still in our name somehow. I blame you Tim !


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there any way you could post some pics of the engine bay and interior? This car is amazing and smokey is nuts...over 300km/hr Crazy


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Eber, I will do mate but I want to give it a good clean up first.

I've not had a chance to touch it yet as it's been tucked away all week because it's pee'd down with rain all week...boo


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

because of events at the weekend I drove this wonderful car back after the AGM. I went quite slow with just a little spirt. All I can say is its amazing power (and noise!). Its was a honor to drive it, thanks Giles and when you can make sure you take it for a blast!

R


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Not very practical but god doesn`t it put a smile on your face. I was fortunate enough to be taken round Bruntingthorpe in this car back in July, love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Dan_Turism0 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking how much did this legend set you back?

Congrats btw anything that's been blessed by Smokey is win in my book


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Dan_Turism0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much did this legend set you back?


I sure Giles doesnt mind you asking...................as long as you dont expect an answer


----------

